# Stihl Rotary Scissors



## stoagpawpaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Anybody seen these or have any experience with them yet? They appear to be pretty new (the Stihl branded at least).

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/rgkm/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is another thread about them:  Stihl Kombi Rotary Scissors?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

These are the Stihl version of the Redmax Reciprocator. A product that has been around since the 1990s. I had a Redmax Reciprocator. Gave it up when the Rotary Scissors became available as the Maruyama Landscape Blade. Huge difference in cutting speed and performance on thick grasses like Zoysia.


----------



## stoagpawpaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Ware said:


> Here is another thread about them:  Stihl Kombi Rotary Scissors?


Thanks! I looked but missed it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No worries. Just cross-linking for future reference.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Here's a vid of Ryan Knorr using his with a mini-review, with a link in the vid description to the model (Idech)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DAvqwUs6n8


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

littlehuman said:


> Here's a vid of Ryan Knorr using his with a mini-review, with a link in the vid description to the model


Different product. This topic is about Stihl's version - the RG-KM Kombi attachment.

That video is about the Idech Power Rotary Scissors. Those have been discussed extensively here for a few years now. Note you can buy them much cheaper using the TLF discount. :thumbup:


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Ware said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a vid of Ryan Knorr using his with a mini-review, with a link in the vid description to the model
> ...


Well, someone had to set you up to plug the TLF discount :lol:


----------



## stoagpawpaw (Jun 12, 2019)

So the consensus is that the Idech Power Rotary Scissors are better than the Stihl version?


----------



## Shrubberer (Jul 26, 2020)

A post (edited) I made in another forum on the subject...
Note cool season grasses living in the Vancouver area.

Been waiting on my Idech ASK-MW23 rotary scissors, arrived today and it's raining...
Been running the Stihl RG-KM for a little over a month now.

Power unit is the Stihl KMA-130R with a KM-94R as my gas (Aspen-2) powered backup.

Weather tomorrow is looking hopeful, and I'll try to get some good head to head results photos to share.

Weather has improved!
After using the RG-KM for a bit now at home and work I'd say I'm mostly very impressed and I've pushed the limits with my work one to see just what it can do. My home unit has been just for grass (mine and neighbor's and I'd say my only place I'm not completely convinced it's superior to a string trimmer in cutting low HOC turf is the vertical natural edges which seem to me to still be a bit ragged. I'm attributing this to the round hedge trimmer style oscillating blades that miss some blades of grass and can require multiple passes to make what I feel it good (slowing down my advancing speed may also have a positive effect) My thought is the rotary scissors may do a better job at the vertical cut.

Also going to buy the grass blades for it (the Idech) when I get the chance.

Will let you know when I have an update.

Here's the first update:

The Idech was quite stiff a first and would stall out after a few seconds with the Stihl battery kombi unit. Switched over to the gas one and got it spinning, ran it that way for about 20 minutes before switching it back over to the battery powered machine, from which point it worked fine.

As for use, a few head to head thoughts...

The Idech still has rotational force and throws more debris than the Stihl. This comes into play in a few ways that I will include below...

For flat trimming spots the reel mower can't get into I'd give the Idech a slightly superior mark in grass cutting quality over a sharp Stihl RG-KM. The Idech is also faster to use. That said the rotation of the bottom blade makes it very easy to drive into the ground and scalp it will pull itself along the way a string trimmer does. The Stihl by comparison almost floats on the surface and requires a bit less attention/skill to operate.

For vertical cutting, I'd say it's a draw on natural edges for quality of cut, at least with the stock blades. Again the rotation of the Idech comes into play if moving from right to left (my natural). For along smooth concrete edges I'll say the Idech is superior but does make more of a mess. I think the Stihl's blades being thinner will also wear out faster with this type of use. I say straight out at this point, if you have a steady hand, a string trimmer can give a nicer edge in this scenario.

For off lawn use, I'd say the Idech is superior for going into very taller and tougher grasses or light brush and bringing it down low, but right at ground level and even scuffing into light soil surfaces or finer bark mulch to knock down weeds I'd give the edge to the Stihl as the rotational energy limits the direction you can work in. Again the Stihl blade will likely wear faster under this type of use but it makes less mess.

If I had to pick one over the other... (I don't at this point).
I might stick with the Stihl. My teenager could use it when we do some of our side gigs without me worrying about him scalping via loss of fine motor control and the less mess is a factor too. I'd translate that up to, if as a home owner you struggle to make clean flat cuts using a string trimmer the stihl is probably the better choice as long as you have a stihl machime to run it on. The cross compatibility of the Idech will be the decision maker for many, as well as the quality of the flat cut if you have very good fine motor control. This would make it so if just me using I'd go with the Idech.

The last thing I see as a factor at this point is blades. I know from use (more at work) that the blades of the stihl will dull and wear relatively quickly when you push them to their limits outside of grass cutting use and will likely need to be sharpened more often even just doing grass trimming. The Idech blades have a thicker leading edge and may hold up better in this sense.

And that's my two bits...


----------

